# Baby Boy Christening/Romper



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Kick-me(softly) for bragging but this came out beautiful!!!


----------



## margz3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Brag away - it's beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

gorgeous outfit and gorgeous baby !


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi I'm Sue, I love you little boy outfit. I have a use for this. there are always boys being born in my circle and never know what to make them for a special occasion. This is perfect. Would you mind sending me the pattern or telling me where I can get it. Send me a Personal Message if you can. Or post it here. Muchly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes...pat yourself on your back also. I only wish I could brag about something that wonderful. Thanks for sharing....he is darling in his very special outfit.


----------



## cdclayton (Mar 10, 2011)

OMG!!!! These are absoulutely beautiful and so perfect. Store bought quality, I would say!!! I am envious.


----------



## DarcyCAG (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm in awe! How gorgeous. Can I get the pattern for the set? And what yarn did you use?


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the outfit and the cute baby. Very nice work, I would love the pattern also.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So beautiful! Looks like the things my boys wore 30 yrs ago. I'll brag on you!


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, it's just perfect!! I've got a baptism for my cousin's little boy tomorrow and was trying to come up with something masculine in time...didn't happen = ( 
Yours is absolutely beautiful (in a boyish way, of course) 
LOVE IT!!
Julie


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Surely hope you are able to post the pattern for everyone. It's a wonderful set and I'm sure there are alot of people out there that can use it. boys are the hardest to find nice things for. Please Please Please share the pattern Thank You so much in advance.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the most beautiful set for a little boy I have ever seen. We have 10 little boys on both sides of our kids' families and are expecting child #11. I just HAVE to knit up this little outfit, as I'm afraid to try anything pink
I'll be watching in hopes you can link us to the pattern or tell us how to find it-soon. I only have a few months.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

It is beautiful.. When my son was christened 32 yrs ago I was the only one in all of the family who put him in a cute romper tuxedo. I am not a fan of boys in dresses. I'll never forget how upset my MIL was with me. This would have been a perfect alternative. I would love the pattern just in case one of my children has a boy. Please email the source or pattern to [email protected] By the way to those who use the tradional dress to christen, I think some are gorgeous, just not my preference. I just made a sweater for a friend's new grandchild to go with the gown made from the train of her mother's wedding gown that all 11 grandchildren have worn. Tradition is lovely.


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Been looking all over the net for this pattern. Can't find it. I hope you can help or anyone that can will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovemypip: If you'd prefer to contact me personally, my email address is: [email protected]
I would REALLY love to have this pattern! Thx so much.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> Hi I'm Sue, I love you little boy outfit. I have a use for this. there are always boys being born in my circle and never know what to make them for a special occasion. This is perfect. Would you mind sending me the pattern or telling me where I can get it. Send me a Personal Message if you can. Or post it here. Muchly appreciated. Thanks.


I have contacted the designer. I tested the pattern for her. this is the 2nd one. the first was done in all white.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

I have contacted the designer, the pattern calls for a sport weight acrylic, this was knitted with Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino.



DarcyCAG said:


> I'm in awe! How gorgeous. Can I get the pattern for the set? And what yarn did you use?


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

I know what you mean about looking high and low. I stumbled on this in a pattern test site. a challenge but well worth it.

I have contacted the designer and I will get back to you as to where you can find it.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

the link to the Pattern

The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry.

The designer is Melissa Hahn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper

the hat, Booties and cardi are different patterns (Free)

Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newsboy-hat

Cardi: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-with-moss-stitch-edging

booties: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariams-bootees


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

this is really beautiful and looks so professional. I would love to have the pattern if you're willing to share. it is so hard to find nice things to knit for baby boys. they're either to old looking or to feminine looking. this one is just perfect. thanks so much


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

I want to thank the lovely lady for going to the trouble to let us know where to get the pattern for the christening outfit. Thanks for your time . I love it


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Just so you all know the pattern is $6.00 and worth every penny. It is written on 11 pages and is row by row instructions. Get your magnet boards out and get started. I know I will. It's very special and will be a great project. The lady that made it need a bunch of kudo's . Your work is terrific and well appreciated. Beautiful. Very lucky baby that got it. xoxoxo


----------



## lissaplus2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, I am the designer of this outfit and wanted to come and say my thank yous for all your kind words!!! They mean the world to me! 

Melissa

eta: luvmypip did some additions to it and really made it wonderful!! I may have to edit my pattern to add her idea of the ribbing on the back of the neck.


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats on a great romper Beautiful Job Keep up the good work.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

You BRAG all you want, it is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Would love to know where to get the pattern at.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Just look above you comment a few posts. the designer has even popped in. her is Melssa aka lissa


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns, will make for the next boy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I want the pattern too. Great nephew coming next week!


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

luvmypip said:


> Kick-me(softly) for bragging but this came out beautiful!!!


Absolutely marvelous. I've knitted and crocheted for years, but this is out of this world awesome.

Is there any chance you can tell me where to get the pattern? My grandson's christening is in September and I'd love to make this, as I crocheted a beautiful gown for my granddaughter 2 years ago.

Thank you in advance 
Linda (Sebastian-Fla)


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful, brag all you want, it is outstanding and so is your knitting.

Mary


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Great outfit & adorable child


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

lisaplus2: Thank you SO MUCH for making this pattern available to all of us who appreciate your artistry and can't wait to recreate your romper for the special little boys in our lives. A keepsake like this for baby boys is rare, uniquely beautiful and of heirloom quality. Your art will live on in future generations and you can be very proud of that.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

luvmypip: I applaud your diligence and persistence in following up with the romper's designer to make this pattern available to us all. I truly appreciate all your efforts.


----------



## Sugarbooger (Mar 15, 2011)

I"ll say, that's something to be proud of!!!!!Wonderfulllll


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

The little boy isn't bad either....really lovely even work....love the buttons, too


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! Just beautiful! A keeper for sure! The design, your changes (ribbing on the back) and your extras! wow!
Are you looking to adopt any of us?? Keep on knitting and sharing!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a beautiful outfit, just perfect for your boy's special day!


----------



## duracell (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't make up my mind whether the baby or the romper is the prettiest  Absolutely lovely.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

When we accomplish some we should brag. Especially to those have the knowledge of how difficult some patterns can be. You did a great job and be proud.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

yes pattern [email protected]


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Absolutely elegant knitting and such a beautiful ( or should I say "handsome") baby boy. Lucky boy and such a happy looking fellow.


----------



## Deb1007 (Feb 27, 2011)

So beautiful! He's adorable, and you did a beautiful job! Congrats!


----------



## Deb1007 (Feb 27, 2011)

Pattern please!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW- this is the most beautiful baby boy outfit I've ever seen and I've been knitting for a very long time. As all have said, you work is wonderful and I would love to have the pattern and to know your choice of yarn. The over sweater is great, too. Of course, the best part is that beautiful grandson you have!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

This is almost exactly what I have been looking all over for! Please, please, please let us know where you got the pattern!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

The pattern is posted on Page 2


----------



## lissaplus2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## lissaplus2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you!! pattern is in my Ravelry store.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper


----------



## lissaplus2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you!!! the pattern is in my Ravelry store..

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

The link to the Romper pattern, hat, cardi and bootees are on Page 2 of this thread.

Thank you for you Kind words(blushing)


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Blushing< Thank You


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing - I love this site for all the new ideas and the encouragement that all give!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Blushing< Really Lissa is the artist, I just colored in the lines.

And I am so thrill for Lissa, you have been Great!!!!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

He looks like boy too!!! bottons are from Joanns fabric & craft.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Adoptions? Hmmmm, don't tempt me, I do Love little Boys age 3-5, Before that I hate getting up nights and diapers uck!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

My vote is Oliver, God had his hand in his design.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

The link to the Romper pattern, hat cardi and bootees are on Page 2 of this thread.

Thank you for you Kind words(blushing)


----------



## lissaplus2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for testing it!! I cant wait to see all of the FO's from everyone!! 

BTW: im wide open to any suggestions or ideas for this. I want to put luvmypip's idea of ribbing on the back of the neck in my pattern...i will have to get with her on that.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> Absolutely elegant knitting and such a beautiful ( or should I say "handsome") baby boy. Lucky boy and such a happy looking fellow.


Thanks


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Deb1007 said:


> Pattern please!


The link to the Romper pattern, hat cardi and bootees are on Page 2 of this thread.

Thank you for you Kind words(blushing)


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

knittersjoy said:


> WOW- this is the most beautiful baby boy outfit I've ever seen and I've been knitting for a very long time. As all have said, you work is wonderful and I would love to have the pattern and to know your choice of yarn. The over sweater is great, too. Of course, the best part is that beautiful grandson you have!


Thank you!!!

The link to the Romper pattern, hat cardi and bootees are on Page 2 of this thread.

The yarn is Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino(white but more cream), the blue is Dale Baby ULL. Both are soooo soft.

Oh-he's not my Grandson(But I want one REALLLL bad).
Oliver is a GREAT-GREAT NEPHEW. (yep 2 greats).


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> This is almost exactly what I have been looking all over for! Please, please, please let us know where you got the pattern!


Me too!!! I was hunting for sometime.

The link to the Romper pattern, hat cardi and bootees are on Page 2 of this thread.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cute baby and the outfit is beautiful. Congratulations on both!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

You deserve bragging rights! Awesome!! Thanks for sharing. Judy


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very, very nice. Yor work looks so professional.

SEA (Nancy)


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

you have every right to brag-- that is an heirloom and quite special!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

we all agree that this is a FANTASTIC outfit...I also hope you will post the pattern at some future time...my email address is [email protected] if you wish to send it directly THANKS


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's gorgeous! I also have a grandson due (my 5th grandson, 8th grandchild) and would love to make this for him. Please share where you found the pattern? Thank you.


----------



## Meme Kathy (Mar 19, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!!!!! Both the outfit and the baby. I wish I could do something that beautiful.. Well, maybe some day....


----------



## kmgimbel (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it possible for you to share this pattern? I love it!

Thank You!
[email protected]


----------



## lissaplus2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for your complements!!!

here is the pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper


----------



## CJSil (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG That is absolutely beautiful. Awesome work!!! Always remember, if you can do it, it ain't braggin'. LOL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Expecting my first grandbaby (it's a boy!) in just a few weeks. Would love this pattern. email is: [email protected] Your work is beautiful!!


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Very, very nice. Great knit work. Love the pattern. Congratulations


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

it is absolutely wonderful! love all of it and how wonderful that it is a complete outfit including the sweater and hat! YAY!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What beautiful work both outfit and baby boy. You can be very proud.


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Scroll up a couple messages and the pattern link is there. I purchased it for $6.00 and well worth every penny. Very good directions. Good Luck


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Pattern link is on page 5.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

luvmypip, Kick you? Why? That is MAGNIFICENT!!!! You need a huge hug and many pats on the back, that is totally awesome! I wish I could knit that well. I love it.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

luvmypip, Sorry I kinda got carried away on the awesome outfit. The baby is adorable too. Also, is that a Frenchy? I don't think I have ever seen a French Bulldog in the fawn color. Quite cute too. The baby is awfully happy in his new suit! Gotta make you feel warm and proud.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

rjazz said:


> we all agree that this is a FANTASTIC outfit...I also hope you will post the pattern at some future time...my email address is [email protected] if you wish to send it directly THANKS


The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry.

The designer is Melissa Hahn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper

the hat, Booties and cardi are different patterns (Free)

Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newsboy-hat

Cardi: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-with-moss-stitch-edging

booties: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariams-bootees


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

dransom42 said:


> It's gorgeous! I also have a grandson due (my 5th grandson, 8th grandchild) and would love to make this for him. Please share where you found the pattern? Thank you.


The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry.

The designer is Melissa Hahn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper

the hat, Booties and cardi are different patterns (Free)

Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newsboy-hat

Cardi: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-with-moss-stitch-edging

booties: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariams-bootees


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Meme Kathy said:


> Absolutely adorable!!!!!! Both the outfit and the baby. I wish I could do something that beautiful.. Well, maybe some day....


i'm sure you will thx!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

kmgimbel said:


> Is it possible for you to share this pattern? I love it!
> 
> Thank You!
> [email protected]


The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry.

The designer is Melissa Hahn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper

the hat, Booties and cardi are different patterns (Free)

Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newsboy-hat

Cardi: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-with-moss-stitch-edging

booties: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariams-bootees


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

machriste said:


> Expecting my first grandbaby (it's a boy!) in just a few weeks. Would love this pattern. email is: [email protected] Your work is beautiful!!


A Boy!!!! Lucky you!!!!

Thanks!
The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry.

The designer is Melissa Hahn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper

the hat, Booties and cardi are different patterns (Free)

Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newsboy-hat

Cardi: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-with-moss-stitch-edging

booties: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariams-bootees


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Mickey17173 said:


> Very, very nice. Great knit work. Love the pattern. Congratulations


Thanks!!!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> it is absolutely wonderful! love all of it and how wonderful that it is a complete outfit including the sweater and hat! YAY!


YAY!! thanks!!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> What beautiful work both outfit and baby boy. You can be very proud.


Thanks!!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Kichi said:


> luvmypip, Kick you? Why? That is MAGNIFICENT!!!! You need a huge hug and many pats on the back, that is totally awesome! I wish I could knit that well. I love it.


You sweet! Thank you!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Kichi said:


> luvmypip, Sorry I kinda got carried away on the awesome outfit. The baby is adorable too. Also, is that a Frenchy? I don't think I have ever seen a French Bulldog in the fawn color. Quite cute too. The baby is awfully happy in his new suit! Gotta make you feel warm and proud.


OH Please Lissa(the designer) and I have been having a blast since I posted the pictures yesterday!!! I feel the same about the outfit, sort had a hard time handing it over to Oliver and his family. I felt like I was handing over one of my children.
Oliver knew he was looking GOOOOD!

Miss Pip is a frenchy, The fawns are all over more then you think. Most of the time people ask what kind of PUG is she.

The outfit will be coming back to me, I'm entering it in our County Fair this summer. A BLUE RIBBON for sure!!!


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

It is just beautiful are you going to share the pattern.


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

You have a right to brag! That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

Hats off for one of the most beautiful sets I've seen posted!! Brag away....you've earned it!! Pic with the baby's darling, too!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Lovemypip, the outfit is lovely and a credit to you.

I am amazed at how you actually calculated the hat pattern!! I have just spent ages trying to work it out ha ha. My heads in the bin now. :roll: 

I really do appreciate other peoples work, the designer and the crafter well done both of you. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## KNEEDTOKNIT (Mar 26, 2011)

THE ROMPER AND SWEATER ARE SUPERB.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

I love this outfit and would like the pattern also you should be so proud of yourself well done

Anne


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Luvmypip: How beautiful! The workmanship is stellar. The baby is a handsome little fellow, you have every right to be proud both of the baby and your work. I'm a soon to be grandmother for the first time and would love to have this pattern if you would be so kind as to share it. If you prefer to email me directly, please send it here: [email protected]


----------



## lijero (Mar 17, 2011)

I, too, have a little grandchild on the way....any chance of getting the pattern?


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG it is beautiful. I'd love to get the pattern if possible. Thanks for sharing


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

annie h said:


> I love this outfit and would like the pattern also you should be so proud of yourself well done
> 
> Anne


the link to the Pattern

The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry.

The designer is Melissa Hahn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper

the hat, Booties and cardi are different patterns (Free)

Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newsboy-hat

Cardi: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-with-moss-stitch-edging

booties: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariams-bootees


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweet romper, wonderful job!


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

That is the most beautiful boy christening outfit i have ever seen. You have to brag on that i would buy a glass box and hang it in his room for safe keeping after he has used it.he and the outfit are simply gorgeous. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!. A job well done


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

I registered to day so that i could compliment Lovemypip on the beautifu christening outfit what a great job. I like some of the others commenting would love to have this patteren


----------



## grammiejh (Mar 14, 2011)

gorgeous outfit--or should I say "Handsome"? Would also love ot know site for pattern. Keep up your beautiful work!


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think I've seen so much interest in any item on the site. I wish people would read through and see where to get your pattern , as you were so kind to list it. I'm very sieked about getting started. I'm sue in fl. I found it well worth the $6.00 to buy the pattern from a very talented designer. You sure have a winner here. What is next for you my friend.


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Page 2 everyone Page 2 for the pattern. Go to the bottom of this thread and click on page 2.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with everyone. It is one of the most beautiful baby boys outfits ever and your knitting skills should be bragged about! Of course the beautiful little model would look adorable in anything. Congratulations!


----------



## SuAnn (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this pattern! Would you please tell me where I can buy this pattern, or would you share? If you need my personal emailyou can contact me at : [email protected] Thank you so very much my grand son will look so cute in it!!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> I don't think I've seen so much interest in any item on the site. I wish people would read through and see where to get your pattern , as you were so kind to list it. I'm very sieked about getting started. I'm sue in fl. I found it well worth the $6.00 to buy the pattern from a very talented designer. You sure have a winner here. What is next for you my friend.


I have a few things I put on hold to make the romper. I really don't like to have more than 1 project going at one time.

I frogged a sweater I made for myself(test pattern) the design is great but not something I would wear, so I frogged it to reshape it. I started spiral vest(crocheted) for a great niece I should finish, and a vest for her brother. And And And it never ends does it. thank heavens!!! Oh and I almost forgot I need to make another cardi in Pink for my sister to give as a gift. I'll get a facial out of it.

really your so kind and I love your excitment!!!

your gonna love the romper when your done.

Alison NY


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

thank you, Oliver is a cutie isn't he.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

I found this pattern on Ravelry. 6.00$. The hat , sweater, and booties are all seperate, but are also found on Ralvery.


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow -- what a wonderful heirloom gift. The kid is really cute, too. Good job. Hope mom appreciates the efforts.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I really love the Christening outfit! It is the most beautiful I have ever seen! Please tell me how I can get a copy of the sweater and outfit. I have a new grandson and a granddaughter on the way in July. I would love to make it for Connor.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I just want to tell you that it is the most gorgeous thing I have ever seen for a boy's christening. I am not going to ask for the pattern because, well frankly, never in a 100 years could I make anything that difficult. And at this point I am almost 57, and I haven't heard of anyone living to 157 years of age. However, this site has been so inspiring. I have made things that pushed my boundaries and have been so ecstatic that I have been able to make things that I never thought I could. Thanks to you and those like you who share their beautiful talents. Bravo.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Muddyann- Never say never, a good support group will inspire to challenge yourself. look for a local knitters group or start one. Not only will they inspire you, they are great to help over the rough spots. My first group I had to travel 45 min one way, now there (OH JOY) 3 close by.



Muddyann said:


> I just want to tell you that it is the most gorgeous thing I have ever seen for a boy's christening. I am not going to ask for the pattern because, well frankly, never in a 100 years could I make anything that difficult. And at this point I am almost 57, and I haven't heard of anyone living to 157 years of age. However, this site has been so inspiring. I have made things that pushed my boundaries and have been so ecstatic that I have been able to make things that I never thought I could. Thanks to you and those like you who share their beautiful talents. Bravo.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I have found the pattern on Ravelry. Thanks! I didn't realize the info was already posted. I guess I am so new to this forum(my first) I didn't know there were pages you could go back through. Boy, I sure am learning a lot, not just in knitting, but in how to navigate on the computer as well!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

go to Ravelry....you will find the patterns, although they are seperate, you can find them there.
Beverly in Florida


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, I found them and can't wait to start!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Good for you. will be watching for your finished project! I have all the patterns too, and plan to get my yarn this week to get mine started. Hmmmm, cant decide what to start first!! 

Beverly


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

The romper!!!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Elaine, I too am learning not only knitting but the computer as well. Who would have thought, huh? I can't get through a day without this forum.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

yes this is beautiful workmanship, would love if youcould tell me or send the pattern [email protected]


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

The romper pattern is on Ravelry.com it is 6.00. The rest of the outfit can also be found on Ravelry, they are free.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I LOOK FORWARD TO THIS FORUM EVERYDAY. I'M SO HAPPY I FOUND THIS. THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## lissaplus2 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have added the links to the accessories that luvmypip did to the pattern page to find them all easier! 

Thank you all for your kind words!! I cant wait for pics! Make sure you link up to my pattern page on Ravelry! 

Melissa


----------



## laylajo (Mar 23, 2011)

Ditto!!!!! I love this site and everyone is so helpful,this is the first thing I go on everyday since finding it


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

that is sooooooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what was the pattern for the hat?


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

This is just beautiful, you did an excellant job, and the baby look so happy in it! Must be soft.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you, you can find the link for the hat here on page 2.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you, I think Oliver is a cutie too!!!


----------



## Sue Sue (Feb 5, 2011)

What a beautiful baby and what a beautiful set for his Christening! Would you please consider letting me know where I can find the pattern? If you'd rather respond to my email address, please just let me know. I've been looking and looking for a pattern and, thanks to God, I opened this page today.


----------



## Sue Sue (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern and where to find it!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Sue Sue said:


> thanks to God, I opened this page today.


I felt the same way when I found the outfit. enjoy!!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Please tell me how you did the cuff's. did u carry the white for the WYIF, and WYIB?


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> Please tell me how you did the cuff's. did u carry the white for the WYIF, and WYIB?


the change in color? and on the leg?

If yes to both. I switched to the blue doing that (crazy horizontal stitch) the first row in blue. than 2 rows in white and 2 rows in blue.

here is a link to my ravelry project page. (i'm bizzeeknitter) at the bottom are my notes. the project is titled Oliver.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/bizzeeknitter/christening-romper-2


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks so much. I am going to attempt this, after some practice on scrap yarn.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

I read your notes on the blue and white trim patterns, but could not figure it out. I even made up a swatch to see if i could do it, but to no avail. sure would love to see a video of it or watch you do it. Thanks anyway....


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

One thing I did discover in making the swatch, instead of trying to use the crochet hook, I purled a row in the blue, and then continued on with the horizontal row, and it worked great.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

He looks so cute in it. Great job!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

The best part of knitting is finding a solution for your comfort zone. Sorry I do not have a video camera.


----------



## Nettie98387 (Apr 1, 2011)

luvmypip said:


> Kick-me(softly) for bragging but this came out beautiful!!!


Absolutely gorgeous work! I love the newsboy hat, too! Congratulations on your beautiful grandson!


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

What beautiful work and what a lovely pattern. I just love that style jacket on little boys.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I got it off from Ravelry.But for some reason was not able to get the free patterns..For the rest of it..I can;t wait to make this.Oh It looks wonderfull.Marge


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks so good...What machine did you use for this. Or did you do it my hand? I have a Brother Profile and a Toyota KS787
and a Bond..Do you know if I can make this on one of them? Thanks So much for the wonderfull pictures. Give yourself a big hug for the great Job.


----------



## k-tchr (Feb 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Lucky baby!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Precious!!!!!!!!!!!!! The romper and surely the little guy!

MaryAnn


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

Would love this pattern!!! We're expecting any day to grandparents!!! Send to e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

You should be very proud! It looks amazing! He's totally decked out for his big day!


----------



## mary-han (Mar 27, 2011)

This is beautiful! Great work, you are so talented!


----------



## r.pavlick (Jan 21, 2011)

I too would love the pattern. My email address is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

r.pavlick said:


> I too would love the pattern. My email address is [email protected] Thanks


Christining Romper is found on Ralvery. $6.00. The sweater, hat, and shoes are all free patterns on Ralvery.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

And so you should brag, it's beautiful, and he is sooooo cute.


----------



## srattle (Dec 12, 2011)

What a great romper for a baby boy! My friend's daughter is expecting a boy next month and I've been all over the internet looking for a pattern like this one. Your knitting is impeccable! I, too, would love to have this pattern if you would be willing to share it!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

The pattern can be purchased on Ravelry.

The designer is Melissa Hahn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper

the hat, Booties and cardi are different patterns (Free)

Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/newsboy-hat

Cardi: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-with-moss-stitch-edging

booties: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariams-bootees

Good luck and Happy Knitting

alison


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I will kick you harder for not bragging! LOL It is so gorgeous and well done. The baby, not the outfit! HA-HA. Just kidding! He's a cutie pie!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful outfit and what a handsome little guy!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Actualy, the Ravelry site says that the cardi is a free download, however, when you click on the link, it does not send you to the pattern.


----------



## lentylka1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Judyh said:


> Actualy, the Ravelry site says that the cardi is a free download, however, when you click on the link, it does not send you to the pattern.


same here!Was anybody lucky enough to find the cardi pattern?
And can share?


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

Not just beautiful, handsome and PERFECT.... Was that a free pattern?


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

No, didn't happen. & I really like it. Looks like something a beginner like me could do!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Judyh said:


> Actualy, the Ravelry site says that the cardi is a free download, however, when you click on the link, it does not send you to the pattern.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> Judyh said:
> 
> 
> > Actualy, the Ravelry site says that the cardi is a free download, however, when you click on the link, it does not send you to the pattern.


You are right. But don't know why. If u send me ur email add. I will forward you a copy. It's a sweet little cardi, and so easy and fast to knit. I have made several. Some with the pockets, and some without. It's a Debbie Bliss pattern, and it is called Baby's cardigan. Hope this helps


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful baby. lovely outfit.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

luvmypip said:


> Kick-me(softly) for bragging but this came out beautiful!!!


You brag all you want. I would be bragging too if I was able to to such work. (Baby is cute too.)


----------



## Tonnes (Jan 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful both suite and baby


----------



## lynnjack (Jan 12, 2012)

I thougth the first 2 pictures were very nice. But the outfit truly came alive on Oliver. He is so cute! Please, please post the pattern. I agree with everyone else. This is a perfect christening outfit for a boy! My email is [email protected] if you want to send it privately


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> bcleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Judyh said:
> ...


would love pattern having a hard time downloading. [email protected]


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 2, 2012)

I absolutely love this outfit. I have been searching for a pattern for my grandson's christening. He is due to arrive September 7th. Would really appreciate it if you would share this pattern. [email protected]


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

bcleveland said:


> bcleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Judyh said:
> ...


Could someone forward me this pattern please. Thanks


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

If I had done that, I'd brag too! Lots of talent and work to brag about, I say!
Great job!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

You have every right to brag!!! That is a beautiful set!!


----------



## aloy1sius (Apr 14, 2011)

this is just beautiful. Would I be able to get the pattern as I am going to be a first time grandmother in December. Thank you so much. Maureen


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Diane D said:


> bcleveland said:
> 
> 
> > bcleveland said:
> ...


----------



## mmitchek (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you I love it, I have bought the pattern and downloaded it. I could not get the little sweater. It said it was not available. Do you know how I can get it. It was free at one time. Thanks for the tip. I have about 6 weeks to complete so had better get started. Marla


----------



## mmitchek (Jun 13, 2012)

If someone could please email me the sweater pattern; [email protected] Thanks so much,


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

mmitchek said:


> If someone could please email me the sweater pattern; [email protected] Thanks so much,


Sweater pattern is on its way to you via email! Enjoy it!
Beverly


----------



## aloy1sius (Apr 14, 2011)

Would you be so kind to send me the pattern for the sweater. I have the pattern for the romper. Such beautiful work!!!!! Thank you, Maureen


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

It IS beautiful - you have every right to brag! And what a gorgeous little boy too! Brag some more!



luvmypip said:


> Kick-me(softly) for bragging but this came out beautiful!!!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

he is beautiful


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

aloy1sius said:


> Would you be so kind to send me the pattern for the sweater. I have the pattern for the romper. Such beautiful work!!!!! Thank you, Maureen


You need to send me a private message and include your email address. Be careful not to post your email any other way. I will send it as soon as I get your email address.


----------



## cshiner (Nov 28, 2012)

Gurl, this outfit is absolutely beautiful. Can you please email instructions on how to obtain it to [email protected] I have frantically been searching for a knit or crochet boys christening outfit to no avail. I was beginning to think there wasn't such a thing..LOL. I would be sooo greatful for the instructions to the romper and the sweater as I have a cousin being born and have been asked to make the christening outfit. Due date for his birth is Feb 2013. Thanks in advance and I excitedly anticipate your response.


----------



## cshiner (Nov 28, 2012)

Gurl, this outfit is absolutely beautiful. Can you please email instructions on how to obtain it to [email protected] I have frantically been searching for a knit or crochet boys christening outfit to no avail. I was beginning to think there wasn't such a thing..LOL. I would be sooo greatful for the instructions to the romper and the sweater as I have a cousin being born and have been asked to make the christening outfit. Due date for his birth is Feb 2013. Thanks in advance and I excitedly anticipate your response.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper

i will email you the sweater pattern


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

duracell said:


> I can't make up my mind whether the baby or the romper is the prettiest  Absolutely lovely.


Amen!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness! How precious is that!!


----------



## bellasmom (May 7, 2012)

OMG that is beyond beautiful - we have a boy coming in February his momma didnt like the heirloom patterns that I have from 1950s but I bet she would love this -
But there is a note that the cardi pattern is no longer available - now what?????? 
Does anyone have the cardi pattern????


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! very nice


----------



## cshiner (Nov 28, 2012)

thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

bellasmom said:


> OMG that is beyond beautiful - we have a boy coming in February his momma didnt like the heirloom patterns that I have from 1950s but I bet she would love this -
> But there is a note that the cardi pattern is no longer available - now what??????
> Does anyone have the cardi pattern????


I have the Cardi pattern. PM me your email address.


----------



## caticakes (Jan 17, 2014)

What a beautiful christening outfit. If you find the pattern, I'd also love to have it.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

caticakes said:


> What a beautiful christening outfit. If you find the pattern, I'd also love to have it.


The romper is on Ravelry. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper
Send me your email address in a private message, and I will send you the sweater pattern.
Beverly


----------



## caticakes (Jan 17, 2014)

THANK YOU, Beverly! I'll PM my info for the sweater Pattern.


----------



## helen broadbent (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello I'm new to this. My grandson Sebastian is being Christening 19 April 2015. I would like a copy of Oliver's beautiful Christening outfit if at all possible.

Many thanks, Helen


----------



## helen broadbent (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello I'm new to this. My grandson Sebastian is being Christening 19 April 2015. I would like a copy of Oliver's beautiful Christening outfit if at all possible.

Many thanks, Helen

My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

This Pattern is for sale here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-romper


----------



## craftylady55 (Jul 27, 2015)

Has this romper pattern been revised?? I purchased the pattern from Ravelry, but, it doesn't have any revisions.
I LOVE the bodice design and the blue in the waist, arms and legs.....how do I do this???????


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

There are no error in the pattern so I don't understand why you are looking for revisons. Any questions please send to the designer, "Melissa Hahn" on ravelry. As for the blue band, that was a personal embellishment. My note on my pattern page descibes how I worked it. It has been 5 yrs since I made this romper so my notes would be a better place to look. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/luvmypip/christening-romper-2


----------



## craftylady55 (Jul 27, 2015)

I apologize, I used the wrong terminology, I guess I didn't mean "revision" I guess I was wondering how you did the design in the bodice/chest area of the romper. You mention that for the blue band, that was a personal embellishment and you mention it is on your "pattern page," I, again, apologize, I am new to this site and where would I find your pattern page??
Thank you so much for your help!!!! I have my first grandson coming in December and I am looking forward to making him a beautiful Christening outfit and they are so hard to find...I spotted the one you made and it is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

The Pattern pages is really just my project page on Ravelry. The link is in my prev. reply.

Thank you.


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## craftylady55 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you!! I finally found all of your pattern notes!!!


----------



## Sugarbooger (Mar 15, 2011)

That's gorgeous. Did you have a pattern?


----------

